# anybody knows what this is?



## lene (Jun 25, 2018)

hello, I am trying to find out exactly what kind of medium this is, brand, model etc, check the video at around 3:20:





any ideas? 

cheers


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

He seems to be using an oil stick, but I don't know which brand. Oil sticks are oil paint mixed with beeswax. To add beeswax is an old technique.


----------

